# πολυπλάνητη ιστορία



## altan (Feb 2, 2016)

Good morning to all of you. What does it mean "πολυπλάνητη ιστορία"? From Report to El Greco.


----------



## daeman (Feb 2, 2016)

...
Καλημέρα, altan. 

πολυπλάνητος: 1. αυτός που περιπλανήθηκε πολύ, που ταξίδεψε σε πολλά μέρη, που έπαθε πολλά: _Πολυπλάνητος ταξιδευτής.

_μοναχομίλαε ο πολυπλάνητος κι ανάπλαθε στο νου του | παλιές ελπίδες και μελλούμενες (Kazantz Od 20.643)

πολυπλάνητος -η, -ο / πολυπλάνητος, -ον,
πολυπλανεμένος, αυτός που έχει πλανηθεί, που έχει βρεθεί άθελά του σε πολλά μέρη
αρχ.
*1.* αυτός που αναφέρεται στις περιπλανήσεις ή προέρχεται από αυτές («δρομαίων... πολυπλανήτων... πόνων», Ευρ.)
*2.* (για χτυπήματα) εκείνος που δίνεται προς κάθε κατεύθυνση («ἀπριγδόπληκτα πολυπλάνητ' ἄδην ἰδεῖν ἐπασσυτετριβῆ τὰ χερὸς ὀρέγματα», Αισχύλ.)
*3.* το ουδ. ως ουσ. _τὸ πολυπλάνητον_
η αστάθεια.
[*ΕΤΥΜΟΛ.* < _πολυ_-* + _πλανητός_ (< _πλανῶμαι_), πρβλ. _ποντο_-_πλάνητος_].

*
πολυπλάνητος* = *πολυπλανής*: 

_roaming far_ or _long,_ ἐν ἁλὶ πολυπλανής (sc. Menelaus) *E.Hel.203* (lyr.); εἶδος κτημάτων π., opp. ἀπλανές, *Pl.Plt.288a*; π. κισσός the _straying_ ivy, _AP6.154_ (_Leon._ or_Gaet._); “π. πορεία” _devious,_ *Plu.Crass.29*; “π. ἐν γράμμασι” _Id.2.422d_. Adv. “-νῶς”_wandering in all directions,_ _Hp.Oss.12_.
*II. *_much-erring_ (or Act., _leading much astray_), “Ἐλπὶς καὶ Τύχη” _AP9.134_; “ἔπεα” _Musae.175_. [-πλα_νης metri gr. in *Opp.C.4.358*.]


​*πολυπλανής

1.* ο πολυπλάνητος, αυτός που πλανιέται άθελα του σε πολλά μέρη («ὁ δ' ἐμός ἐν ἁλὶ πολυπλανὴς πόσις ὀλόμενος οἴχεται», Ευρ.)
*2.* ο διαρκώς κινούμενος, ασταθής («πεζὸν και ἔνυδρον καὶ πολυπλανὲς καὶ ἀπλανές», Πλάτ.)
*3.* (για φυτό) αυτός που απλώνει τα κλαδιά του προς πολλές διευθύνσεις («κισσοῦ πολυπλανέος», Ανθολ. Παλ.)
*4.* εκείνος που παρεκκλίνει από την πορεία του, που λοξοδρομεί («τὴν πορείαν χαλεπὴν καὶ πολυπλανῆ γενομένην τοῖς ἐπισπομένοις», Πλούτ.)
*5.* εκείνος που παραπλανά, που οδηγεί κάποιον σε σφάλμα («πολυπλανής Ἐλπὶς και Τύχη», Ανθολ. Παλ.).
[*ΕΤΥΜΟΛ.* < _πολυ_-* + -_πλανής_ (< _πλανῶμαι_), πρβλ. _α_-_πλανής_].



πολύπλαγκτος («ὅς μάλα πολλὰ πλάγχθη»), much-wandering, far-roaming, straying, devious (course), long and winding (road)

That long and winding road






Aretha Franklin


----------



## dominotheory (Feb 2, 2016)

.....
Ορίστε κι ο _πολυπλανής_, ο _πολυπλάνητος_ κι ο _πολύπλανος_, από τον Δημητράκο_.
_Α, και να διορθώσουμε τον τίτλο (_ιστορία _και όχι _ιστοριά_)._



_


----------



## daeman (Feb 2, 2016)

dominotheory said:


> .....Α, και να διορθώσουμε τον τίτλο (_ιστορία _και όχι _ιστοριά_).



duly daenoted and fixed


----------



## dominotheory (Feb 2, 2016)

daeman said:


> That long and winding road
> Aretha Franklin








Neil Young - Blowin' in the Wind (Live at Farm Aid 2013)







Vanessa Paradis & Suzanne Vega - Blowin' In The Wind (Dec. 2007)


----------



## Palavra (Feb 2, 2016)

Çevirmeyi bir deneyim ki:

_[...] birdenbire peyzaj çok gözyaşı dolu, çok gezmiş bir hikâyeye tarihe dönüşür_ 

My problem here is that I don't understand if Kazantzakis means «ιστορία» as in "history" or as in "story", i.e. as in how I translated it. What do you guys think?


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 2, 2016)

History. He was just mentioning Marathon, Thermopyle, Olympia, Mystras...


----------



## daeman (Feb 2, 2016)

...
Come to think of it, _story _is to make the long history short, for all intents and purposes. 
Particularly for study intensive purposes.


----------



## dominotheory (Feb 2, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> History. He was just mentioning Marathon, Thermopyle, Olympia, Mystras...



Agree. He says that the Greek landscape cannot be considered neutrally as natural space, no matter how beautiful this landscape might be, because all locations are inseparably related to certain historic events of major significance.


----------



## daeman (Feb 2, 2016)

dominotheory said:


> .....
> Ορίστε κι ο _πολυπλανής_, ο _πολυπλάνητος_ κι ο _πολύπλανος_.._._


Του πελάγου ρήγισσα - Βασίλης Σταυρακάκης






Στίχοι: Γιάννης Πετράκης, Μουσική: παραδοσιακό Καρπάθου

Σ' ακρογιάλια αναζητώντας
τα δειλά σου βήματα
νοσταλγώ τις υποσχέσεις 
που 'φερναν τα κύματα

Μου μιλούσανε για σένα 
του πελάγου ρήγισσα
Αχ το μέλι τω χειλιώ σου
που ποτέ δεν τρύγησα

Σ' αταξίδευτα πελάγη
να σε ψάχνω κάθε αυγή
κι απροπάτηχτα σοκάκια
στων παραμυθιών τη γη

Και ρωτώ θαλασσοπούλια 
αν για σένα ξέρουνε 
κι αν σ' απάντησαν στα ξένα 
πίσω να σε φέρουνε

Να γυρεύω μια γοργόνα 
πόσα χρόνια χάλασα
Πού να ξέρω πόσο ψεύτρα 
ήτανε η θάλασσα

Πολύπλανος, πολύπαθος και πολυπλανεμένος.


----------



## altan (Feb 2, 2016)

:clap:
Thanks a lot to everybody.


----------

